

Crowdfunding Campaign to Change Crowdfunding Law - grellas
http://www.indiegogo.com/Change-Crowdfunding-Law

======
hga
If the Dodd bill kills most angel investing (due to the regulatory barriers as
much or more than the new wealth thresholds) we may be left with "new things"
like crowdfunding.

That's how Rich Hickey can afford to hack on Clojure this calendar year:
<http://clojure.org/funders>

